# Krauses Laichkraut Pflanzen



## Xeal (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe bereits im Lexikon gelesen, dass das sich das krause __ Laichkraut in 20 - 100 cm tiefe wohl fühlt. 
Habt ihr erfahrungen in welchem Substrat das Laichkraut gut wächst ? 

Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich das Laichkraut in einen Korb packen soll, oder eher frei wachsen lasse.. Könnte ich es dazu, ähnlich wie __ Wasserpest, an einen Stein binden und im Teich versenken ? 

Wer kann mir Tipps zu dieser Pflanze geben ? 

Grüße
Holger


----------



## Casybay (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Krauses  Laichkraut Pflanzen*

Hallo Holger,
ich habe zwar das normale Laichkraut, aber ich hab es mit Gummi am Steinchen befestigt und in den großen Seerosen-Korb abgesenkt. Jetzt ist es in ca 50cm Tiefe und wächst sehr schön. Mit Schneiden und Zupfen werd ich es in meinem kl. Teich im Zaum halten können.


----------



## Sigridkira (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Krauses  Laichkraut Pflanzen*

Hallo Holger,
ich habe das krause Laichkraut letztes Jahr bestellt, und habe es in die Taschenmatte die mit Sand gefüllt ist gesteckt, und einen Stein darauf gelegt. Es hat nicht lange gedauert, da hat sich das Laichkraut aufgelöst. Ich dachte, das war`s jetzt mit dem Laichkraut. 
Aber, siehe da, in diesem Jahr sind 2 Stengel __ krauses Laichkraut vom Teichboden gewachsen, in der Stelle an der sich die Taschenmatte befindet. Es wächst in ca. 60-80 cm Tiefe. 
Liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## austriacarp (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Krauses  Laichkraut Pflanzen*

Ich habe meines in einen normalen Kunststoff Blumentopf in Sand den ich gleich vom Bach mitgenommen habe reingesetzt und mit groben Kies beschwert das hält sogar den kleinen Wasserfall beim einlauf stand.


----------

